# Our current 2 babies



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

They look like happy, well adjusted kitties. What a loving household you must have!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Our cat looks so much like Angel! Here's our Trixie-our 12 yr old diabetic cat. She's a doll but now we're really tied down. We don't mind-we just bring her with us-usually we leave her home when we go to Florida and my kids take care of her. This year we brought her with us and she was fabulous the whole 1200 miles! She costs us a fortune, but we don't mind-she is a member of the family. My kids used to say it was like looking at a small cow walking across the room when they saw her!! I can see that 2 cats are more fun than one!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

They look really happy. Have you explained about the new arrival yet???


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Great looking cats! Here is a link to a post I made about my black and white cat: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/8063-my-three-legged-cat.html
You may enjoy reading the story about my boy!
Thanks for posting the pictures. Love 'em!


----------



## mrsnz (May 10, 2006)

_Brandy's Mom_ - Thank you for the reply. It took about 6 months for the cats to get along like they do, but they are best friends now. I hope they get along just as well with the new puppy.

_PeggyK_ - That's great that you still care for Trixie even with all of the special attention that she needs. I think she's very lucky to have you! Trixie is a very cute kitty! 

_gold4me_ - Thank you for the reply! I have posted a few threads about the new puppy. Her name is Riley and we get to bring her home on June 20th! She is almost 7 weeks old and we get to bring her home when she is 10 weeks old. We are very excited! I'm sure you will see a lot more posts about her 

_goldencrazy_ - Thank you! Your boy is so handsome! I think he knows how lucky he is to have you and your wife looking after him. I admire the both of you :dblthumb2

*Thank you all for the compliments* :


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, there all very pretty cats. I have a cat also, his name is Smokey, bet ya can't guess his color. lol

Kode though is the only golden out of mine though that if they move, he's on the prowl. He loves them, but they kick in his prey drive yet so hard. He's not out to hurt them, but he accidentally could if he would run one over when he's trying to chase it. My cat also senses his prey drive, he stays away from Kody unless he's sleeping out in the garage then there fine, but if he moves so will Kody.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

wow love the pics. We also have cats in our home. 4 actually. If you ever need advice or just wanna chat I am here to help.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Very cute photos 
Your CJ looks alot like my Clampus (who is at least 15 yrs old).....


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Your kitties are so cute!! And two are definitely better than one. Last year I went to the SPCA with the idea of getting on cat. The adoption lady kept telling me how much better it is to have two so I went for it and have never regretted it. They are best buddies! Last week I went to get a siamese kitten from the SPCA (my first cat was a siamese so I have a specail place in my heart for them) and ended up with two more! It was a two for one special, so how could I not.  My two boys (orange and white) are Max & Bailey, girls are Sam & Sophie. The two girls are confined to my bathroom/bedroom right now because Sophie was diagnosed with Giardia. On Saturday she gets retested and if all is clear, she gets to meet her new brothers.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I found these halloween costumes for cats the other day at Petsmart and couldn't resist. My cats were none too impressed.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I love all the pictures of the sweet kitties! Here's Zulu with "his" kitty. They sure loved each other... I've never seen a cat and dog be such buds. When I went to take their picture they were both sleeping, Zulu with his ball and kitty in her bag. But Zulu woke up when I turned on the camera. Boone loves the kitty now too... loves to sit on her, step on her, try and pick her up, and lick her all slobbery. :yuck:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, then I guess I should post ours, too....

Here's Samson with my daughter's cat, Amber:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here are my rescued Golden Retriever, 7 years old, Smooch , and my 6 year old Male Samoyed, Snobear.

THESE TWO LOVE EACH OTHER!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*hERE ARE PICS OF SMOOCH AND SNOBEAR..*

Guess I ddin't make msg. long enough before, so let me try this again.

Here are Smooch, our Golden Ret. and Snobear, our Samoyed.

Here goes!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

*To impress a cat. Hmmm...*



MarleyLove said:


> I found these halloween costumes for cats the other day at Petsmart and couldn't resist. My cats were none too impressed.


It takes a lot of hard work, and long hours to impress a single cat let along two of them under the same roof. But hang in there, it can be done, I think!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Your CJ looks like my Tigger God Bless her she lived to be twentytwo years of age Millie would herd her around Tigger would just walk ahead of her going meow meow meow lol.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I thought I'd add a picture of my Portia. She absolutely hates the dogs and they can't seem to remember that so everyday they try to make friends but Portia won't have it.


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

Well, heck, that didn't work at all... Let me try again.

The first one is of her checking the grocery ad, she's looking to see if tuna's on sale, the second is her lounging in her "thinking" chair.


----------

